# Removal of Pemi Suspension Bridge



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2009)

Read in the Courier that the WMNF is considering removing the suspension bridge over the East Branch of the Pemigewasset River.  This is NOT the bridge that leads immediately to the Lincoln Woods Trail, it is the one about 5.5 miles from Route 112, next to the remains of RR trestle #17.  Most of the reasoning is that there are safety issues (built in 1959-60), and that the bridge is located in a federal wilderness area, and does not conform that man made structures are not to be there.  This could happen by the end of the summer.

There is no mention of removing the old train trestle #16.


----------



## Telemechanic (May 2, 2009)

I wonder if the fact that the suspension bridge is nearing its 50th birthday is tied to renewed interest in removing it?  When a man made structure is more than 50 years old removing it  more complicated because it becomes an historical structure and more documentation is required before removing it can be approved.


----------



## Skier75 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I read about that too in last week's Foster's Daily Democrat. I thought that was a bit unsual too. They said something about relocating the trail and it was going to end up adding miles to get to one trial, I forget which one.....which I think stinks.....


----------

